# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  تعبت من نفسي كثيرا .. ساعدوني

## تألمت حتى تعلمت

اخواني واخواتي 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعيش مع نفسي في صراع شديد اثر على حياتي كلها حتى علاقتي بالاخرين 

نفسي تريد الدنيا .. تريد المدح .. تريد السعادة .. 

اذا اتاني خير انشرحت نفسي انشرح بطر والعياذ بالله .. كان يظهر في سلوكي لكني تخطيت هذا بفضل الله بعد أن وفقني بالمجاهدة لكنه بقي في قلبي .. 

فمثلا اذا اقبل اليّ الناس او تحقق لي مرادي .. نفسي تسعد ولكنها تنسى خالقها .. صحيح اصلي واحافظ حتى على نوافل العبادات .. لكني اؤديها بلا خشوع ولا لذة .. لا ادري لماذا ؟!

احس اني منافقة لا خير في نفسي .. اخاف ان اموت وانا كذلك ..

لا تقولوا طالما تخافين على نفسك النفاق فانت مؤمنة .. لا لا .. انا اعرف بنفسي منكم .. الا يكفي ان نفسي تحب المدح وتخفي الذنوب لئلا يقال فلانة الملتزمة تعصي الله ؟!!!

تعبت كثيرا كثيرا .. اريد ان اعيش مؤمنة قوية الايمان بالله مخلصة له عز وجل .. كيف السبيل لذلك بخطوات عملية مع ترتيب الاولويات .. انا غير متزوجة ولدي ام في السبعين من عمرها قصرت في حقها كثيرا لانها نشأتي على الدلال فأنا أصغر أولادها ..

للاسف هناك من اساءوا الي فاذا وقع عليهم سوء تفرح نفسي ولكني لا اريد ان يحصل هذا مني اريد ان أتألم لهم واسامحهم .. 
رغم اني قلت اكثر من مرة قبل أن أنام اللهم اهدهم واغفر لهم وأسعدهم .. لكن مجرد ان اسمع بشيء اصابهم تفرح نفسي !!! ألم أقل لكم اني منافقة .. لساني يقول شيء وقلبي يخالفه .. والله انني أتألم من هذا .. " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه " ..

اريد ان اخرج من هذه الحياة التي ابتليت فيها كثيرا كثيرا وفقدت اشياء كبيرة فيها ومهمة بالنسبة لي .. اعلم ان هذا بسبب ذنوبي وغروري .. 

كيف اتوب وهل سيسامحني ربي ؟ اعرف ان الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا ومنها الشرك لمن تاب منه .. ولكن هل يرحم المغرور ان تاب ؟ هل يرفع عنه عذابه سبحانه ؟ وإذا كانت نفسي تقع في الغرور أحيانا بالكلام او الفعل .. وانا والله لست راضية لكن يقع مني دون شعور لأنه صار طبع فيني زمنا طويلا ..

كيف اعرف الله واقدره حق قدره جل وعلا .. 

ساعدوني جزاكم الله خيرا في تغيير حياتي والعيش بسعادة وسلام .. كيف اجعل حياتي لله ولطلب رضاه ؟ لا اريد ان افعل واتكلم لاجل نفسي أو ان يكون لي شهرة أو أضواء حولي .. كرهت ذلك فقد جربته ولم اجن منه الا العلقم .. 

جزاكم الله عني خيرا

----------


## تألمت حتى تعلمت

اضيف لمزيد توضيح 
لم تكن الدنيا تهمني كثيرا ، المهم طاعة الله 
وقبل خمس سنوات خطبت من رجل صالح ثري 
ولكن لم نتمكن من الزواج لبعض الظروف التي احاطت به
فعانيت كثيرا وكانت الاخرة تخرج من قلبي شيئا فشيئا وحل محها طلب الدنيا 
من اجل ان يقال فلانة نالت كل ما تتمنى !!!
وفي الثلاث سنوات الماضية تعبت كثيرا من تأخر الزواج ..
انتهى الامر بيننا ..
ولكن لا اخفيكم رغبتي في ان ييسر الله لي الزواج من هذا الشخص لان فيه كل الصفات التي اريد دنيا ودين ..
وخاصة ان خمسة اعوام رسمت فيها كل حياتي معه فلا اتخيل ان اتزوج بغيره !!
ولكني اخاف ان اصلح الله لي قلبي ان ترجع نفسي لشرها وكبرها ..

بماذا تشيرون علي يا رعاكم الله ؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أسأل الله أن يطهر قلبك ويزكيه ويرده اليه ردا جميلا
حاولي تخفيف المعاصي قدر ما تستطيعي وأهم شيء تنظيف القلب بالاستغفار الدائم على اللسان وتوبي واشعري بتوبتك من جميع المعاصي جملة وتفصيلا يعني يلازمك الاستغفار في كل وقت وكل مكان
ثانيا بعد أن تشعري بنظافة في قلبك ونقاء نتيجة الاستغفار ابدئي بتدبر القرآن وأنصحك بقراءة تفسير الشيخ ابن عثيمين للقرآن رائع وشامل 
وسيغيرك تماما بإذن الله
والأمر يحتاج منك لعزيمة وهمة وتصميم على أن تطلبي العلم وتنشغلي به فيرضى عنك الله ويرضيك آمين

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه امراض القلوب تصيب كل شخص , وهي تتفاوت من شخص لآخر , و قد عانى منها حتى العلماء
ابن حزم/ السير و الأخلاق
كانت في عيوب فلم أزل بالرياضة وإطلاعي على ما قالت الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم والأفاضل من الحكماء المتأخرين والمتقدمين في الأَخْلاَق وفي آداب النفس أعاني مداواتها حتى أعان الله عز وجل على أكثر ذلك بتوفيقه ومنه.
وتمام العدل ورياضة النفس والتصرف بأزمة الحقائق هو الإقرار بها ليتعظ بذلك متعظ يوماً إن شاء الله.
فمنها كلف في الرضاء وإفراط في الغضب ,فلم أزل أداوي ذلك حتى وقفت عند ترك إظهار الغضب جملة بالكلام والفعل والتخبط, وامتنعت مما لا يحل من الانتصار وتحملت من ذلك ثقلاً شديداً ,وصبرت على مضض مؤلم كان ربما أمرضني 
وأعجزني ذلك في الرضا وكأني سامحت نفسي في ذلك لأنها تمثلت أن ترك ذلك لؤم.
ومنها دعابة غالبة فالذي قدرت عليه فيها إمساكي عما يغضب الممازح وسامحت نفسي فيها إذ رأيت تركها من الانغلاق ومضاهياً للكبر.
ومنها عجب شديد فناظر عقلي نفسي بما يعرفه من عيوبها, حتى ذهب كله ولم يبق له -و الحمد لله- أثر بل كلفت نفسي إحتقار قدرها -جملة -واستعمال التواضع.
ومنها حركات كانت تولدها غرارة الصبا وضعف الأغضاء فقصرت نفسي على تركها فذهبت.
ومنها محبة في بعد الصيت والغلبة ,فالذي وقفت عليه من معاناة هذا الداء الإمساك فيه عما لا يحل في الديانة ,و الله المستعان على الباقي ,مع أن ظهور النفس الغضبية إذا كانت منقادة للناطقة فضل, وخلق محمود.
ومنها عيبان قد سترهما الله تعالى وأعان على مقاومتهما وأعان بلطفه عليهما فذهب أحدهما البتة ولله الحمد ,و كأن السعادة كانت موكلة بي فإذا لاح منه طالع قصدت طمسه و طاولني الثاني منهما, فكان إذا ثارت منه مدوده نبضت عروقه, فيكاد يظهر ثم يسر الله تعالى قدعه بضروب من لطفه تعالى حتى أخلد.
ومنها حقد مفرط قدرت بعون الله تعالى على طيه وستره وغلبته على إظهار جميع نتائجه, و أما قطعه ألبتة فلم أقدر عليه وأعجزني معه أن أصادق من عاداني عداوة صحيحة أبداً.
***
فعليك  بأصبلاح قلبك فهو ملك الجسد , و استعيني بالأدعية في ذلك , واقرئي الداءو الدواء لابن القيم و الفوائد له, و اكثري من قراءة القرآن فهو شفاء لما في الصدور

----------


## حر على كف صقار

ان تصدقي الله يصدقك
ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا..
تعلقي بالله وحده

----------


## تألمت حتى تعلمت

جزاكم الله كل خير ...

----------


## أبو أيوب العتيبي

سورة البقرة كلما ختمتها ابدأها من جديد تعيش في سعادة و انشراح و تعلق بالله منقطع النظير و تدعي لي أبد ما حييت 
سورة البقرة انفجار نووي مروع للشيطان و أعوانه أقول ذلك حقا و الله لا أبالغ 
اقرأ سورة البقرة و قل وداعا لوساوس الشيطان بإذن الله
 و حاول بكل ما أوتيت من قوة أن لا تضيع الوقت الذي بين الفجر و شروق الشمس تجد طوال اليوم سهولة العبادة ويسرها على نفسك

----------


## تألمت حتى تعلمت

جزاكم الله خيرا .. 
الامر كما في توقيع اختي ام البراء وعائشة : 

( الإيمان له ظاهر وباطن، وظاهره قول اللسان وعمل الجوارح وباطنه تصديق القلب وانقياده ومحبته فلا ينفع ظاهر لا باطن له) ابن القيم ..

اسأل الله تعالى ان يرزقنا الصدق والاخلاص والقبول والشهادة عند الموت ..

----------


## بنت العقيلي

أختي الفاضلة / أسأل الله أن يطهر قلبك ويصب فيه محبته والخوف منه والرجاء فيما عنده 
لا يجلو صدى القلوب إلا القرآن وتذكر الموت ,,
فأكثري من قراءة القرآن وتغلبي بالدعاء على نفسك 
والله انها من تجربة ..

ثبتنا الله وأياك

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أتعلمين؟؟؟والله إن مجرد التأمل في معرفك يجعلني أحس أن نفسا عظيمة تتواضع لأنفسنا طالبة منا نحن المساكين نصحها وتوجيهها
-تألمت حتى تعلمت-إذن ما تعلمته كبير جدا أيتها الفاضلة
فهوني عليك وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

اختي ربما هذا وسواس فرج الله همك اختي الفاضله استعيني بالله وأكثري من الدعاء والاستغفار والصدقه وقيام الليل

----------


## محب الحكمي

والله إني لأحسب أنه لا ينفعُ في مثل هذا إلا الدعاء الصادق .


ففي الحياة عقبات يظنها المرء النهاية ، فإذا دعا بصدق وداوم على ذلك فلا أشك أنه سيشفى .


وقد سمعنا قصص أناس يعيشون بيننا كيف ظنوا أن حياتهم ستنتهي إلى الجنون أو الموت على الكفر أو غير ذلك ، فإذا بهم بعد الدعاء يشفونَ كأن لم يكن بهم قلبة .

----------


## ابوزيد القيرواني

ماوقع لك اختي الكريمة بلاء واي بلاء لأنه وقع القلب فتقلب و القلب إذا كان مريضا فهو يشكو المه وان كان المشتكى ضعيفا فالشفاء سيكون ضعيفا و ان كان المشتكى قويا كان الشفاء سريعا أنصحك اختي الكريمة باللجوء الى الله خير من يلاذ به فهو مفرج الهموم و منفس الكروب لاتكثري من الضجيج بل اسرعي في العمل وذلك بالقيام امام الله و لاتسامي فواله من دعاه بصدق بلغه منازل الدرجات فحي على الفلاح وعليك كذلك بكتابه العزيز مع التدبر و التذكر فهو أنفع الأدوية علىى الغطلاق شافانا الله من أمراض القوب وانصحك بالصبر واتمنى ان يطهر قلبي و قلبك وقلوب المسلمين جميعا من الدنيا و من الشيطان و من الشر آمين

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

ايتها الاخت الفاضلة الذي يظهر من خلال كلامك انك في مجاهدة لنفسك وما تفعلينه باذن الله خير وهو مجاهدتك للنفس والنفس تحتاج الى هذه المجاهدة وفرح النفس باصابة الشر لمن اذاك قد يكون من الشيطان وصعب على النفس تجاوز مثل هذا ولكن المهم الا تؤذيهم بلسانك او يدك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما معناه ان الله لا يؤاخذ بما حدثت به النفس ما لم تعمل او تتحدث. 
العجب افة عظيمة قل من يسلم منها وتحتاج مجاهدة كبيرة جدا والاهم منه الاخلاص اذا عمل ذلك العمل واذا اصابه بعد ذلك العجب حاول ان يتفاده بان يذكر نفسه بحقيقتها وان هذا العمل ما هو الا توفيق من الله وان ثناء الناس لا يغنيه شيء عند الله

----------


## أم كريم

حياك الله أختي و سدد على طريق الحق خطاك و رحمني الله و إياك و كل المؤمنين و المؤمنات سبحانه جل في علاه! قد وفى الإخوة و الأخوات جزاهم الله خيرا و بارك فيهم و بهم لكني أحببت أن أذكر بهذه الفائدة الجميلة من قوله سبحانه و تعالى في سورة البقرة:

لِّلَّهِ ما فِي السَّمَاواتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَإِن تُبْدُواْ مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُم بِهِ اللّهُ فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَن يَشَاء وَيُعَذِّبُ مَن يَشَاء وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ

تفسير ابن كثير
يخبر تعالى أن له ملك السموات والأرض وما فيهن وما بينهن وأنه المطلع على ما فيهن لا تخفى عليه الظواهر ولا السرائر والضمائر وإن دقت وخفيت وأخبر أنه سيحاسب عباده على ما فعلوه وما أخفوه في صدورهم كما قال تعالى "قل إن تخفوا ما في صدوركم أو تبدوه يعلمه الله ويعلم ما في السموات وما في الأرض والله على كل شيء قدير". وقال "يعلم السر وأخفى" والآيات في ذلك كثيرة جدا وقد أخبر في هذه بمزيد على العلم وهو المحاسبة على ذلك ولهذا لما نزلت هذه الآية اشتد ذلك على الصحابة وخافوا منها ومن محاسبة الله لهم على جليل الأعمال وحقيرها وهذا من شدة إيمانهم وإيقانهم قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا عفان حدثنا عبدالرحمن بن إبراهيم حدثني أبو عبدالرحمن يعني العلاء عن أبيه عن أبي هريره قال: لما نزلت على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "لله ما في السموات وما في الأرض وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير" اشتد ذلك على أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأتوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم جثوا على الركب وقالوا: يا رسول الله كلفنا من الأعمال ما نطيق الصلاة والصيام والجهاد والصدقة وقد أنزلت عليك هذه الآية ولا نطيقها فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "أتريدون أن تقولوا كما قال أهل الكتابين من قبلكم: سمعنا وعصينا؟ بل قولوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير". فلما أقر بها القوم وذلت بها ألسنتهم أنزل الله في أثرها "آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير" فلما فعلوا ذلك نسخها الله فأنزل الله: "لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا" إلى آخره ورواه مسلم منفردا به من حديث يزيد بن زريع عن روح بن القاسم عن العلاء عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة فذكر مثله ولفظه فلما فعلوا ذلك نسخها الله فأنزل الله "لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا" قال نعم "ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا" قال نعم "ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به" قال نعم "واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين" قال نعم حديث ابن عباس في ذلك قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا وكيع حدثنا سفيان عن آدم بن سليمان سمعت سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال لما نزلت هذه الآية "وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله" قال دخل قلوبهم منها شيء لم يدخل قلوبهم من شيء قال: فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "قولوا سمعنا وأطعنا وسلمنا" فألقى الله الإيمان في قلوبهم فأنزل الله "آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير" إلى قوله "فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين" وهكذا رواه مسلم عن أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة وأبي كريب وإسحق بن إبراهيم ثلاثتهم عن وكيع به وزاد "ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا" قال قد فعلت "ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا" قال قد فعلت "ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به" قال قد فعلت "واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين" قال قد فعلت "طريق أخرى" عن ابن عباس قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا عبدالرزاق حدثنا معمر عن حميد الأعرج عن مجاهد قال: دخلت على ابن عباس فقلت يا أبا عباس كنت عند ابن عمر فقرأ هذه الآية فبكى قال: أية آية؟ قلت "وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه" قال ابن عباس إن هذه الآية حين أنزلت غمت أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - غما شديدا وغاظتهم غيظا شديدا يعني وقالوا يا رسول الله هلكنا إن كنا نؤاخذ بما تكلمنا وبما نعمل فأما قلوبنا فليست بأيدينا فقال لهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "قولوا سمعنا وأطعنا" فقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا قال فنسختها هذه الآية "آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله" إلى "لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت" فتجوز لهم عن حديث النفس وأخذوا بالأعمال "طريق أخرى" عنه قال ابن جرير: حدثني يونس أخبرنا ابن وهب أخبرني يونس بن يزيد عن ابن شهاب عن سعيد بن مرجانة سمعه يحدث أنه بينما هو جالس مع عبدالله بن عمر تلا هذه الآية "لله ما في السموات وما في الأرض وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء" الآية فقال: والله لئن واخذنا الله بهذا لنهلكن ثم بكى ابن عمر حتى سمع نشيجه قال ابن مرجانة: فقمت حتى أتيت ابن عباس فذكرت له ما قال ابن عمر وما فعل حين تلاها فقال ابن عباس يغفر الله لأبي عبدالرحمن لعمري لقد وجد المسلمون منها حين أنزلت مثل ما وجد عبدالله بن عمر فأنزل الله بعدها "لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها" إلى آخر السورة قال ابن عباس: فكانت هذه الوسوسة مما لا طاقة للمسلمين بها وصار الأمر إلى أن قضى الله عز وجل أن للنفس ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت في القول والفعل "طريق أخرى" قال ابن جرير: حدثني المثنى حدثنا إسحق حدثنا يزيد بن هرون عن سفيان بن حسين عن الزهري عن سالم أن أباه قرأ "وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكـم به الله" فدمعت عيناه فبلغ صنيعه ابن عباس فقال: يرحم الله أبا عبدالرحمن لقد صنع كما صنع أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين أنزلت فنسختها الآية التي بعدها "لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها" فهذه طرق صحيحة عن ابن عباس وقد ثبت عن ابن عمر كما ثبت عن ابن عباس قال البخاري: حدثنا إسحق حدثنا روح حدثنا شعبة عن خالد الحذاء عن مروان الأصغر عن رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحسبه ابن عمر "إن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه" قال: نسختها الآية التي بعدها وهكذا روي عن علي وابن مسعود وكعب الأحبار والشعبي والنخعي ومحمد بن كعب القرظي وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير وقتادة أنها منسوخة بالتي بعدها وقد ثبت بما رواه الجماعة في كتبهم الستة من طريق قتادة عن زرارة بن أبي أوفى عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "إن الله تجاوز لي عن أمتي ما حدثت به أنفسها ما لم تكلم أو تعلم". وفى الصحيحين من حديث سفيان بن عيينة عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "قال الله إذا هم عبدي بسيئة فلا تكتبوها عليه فإن عملها فاكتبوها سيئة وإذا هم بحسنة فلم يعملها فاكتبوها حسنة فإن عملها فاكتبوها عشرا" لفظ مسلم وهو في إفراده من طريق إسماعيل بن جعفر عن العلاء عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال "قال الله: إذا هم عبدي بحسنة ولم يعملها كتبتها له حسنة فإن عملها كتبتها له عشر حسنات إلى سبعمائة ضعف وإذا هم بسيئة فلم يعملها لم أكتبها عليه فإن عملها كتبتها سيئة واحدة" وقال عبدالرزاق: أخبرنا معمر عن همام بن منبه قال هذا ما حدثنا أبو هريرة عن محمد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال "قال الله إذا تحدث عبدي بأن يعمل حسنة فأنا أكتبها له حسنة ما لم يعمل فإذا عملها فأنا أكتبها بعشر أمثالها وإذا تحدث بأن يعمل سيئة فأنا أغفرها له ما لم يعملها فإن عملها فأنا أكتبها له بمثلها" وقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "قالت الملائكة رب وذاك أن عبدك يريد أن يعمل سيئة وهو أبصر به فقال ارقبوه فإن عملها فاكتبوها له بمثلها وإن تركها فاكتبوها له حسنة وإنما تركها من جراي "وقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "إذا أحسن أحد إسلامه فإن له بكل حسنة يعملها تكتب له بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف وكل سيئة تكتب بمثلها حتى يلقى الله عز وجل" تفرد به مسلم عن محمد بن رافع عن عبدالرزاق بهذا السياق واللفظ وبعضه في صحيح البخاري وقال مسلم أيضا: حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا خالد الأحمر عن هشام عن ابن سيرين عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "من هم بحسنة فلم يعملها كتبت له حسنة ومن هم بحسنة فعملها كتبت له عشرا إلى سبعمائة ومن هم بسيئة فلم يعملها لم تكتب له وإن عملها كتبت" تفرد به مسلم دون غيره من أصحاب الكتب وقال مسلم أيضا: حدثنا شيبان بن فروخ حدثنا عبدالوارث عن الجعد أبي عثمان حدثنا أبو رجاء العطاردي عن ابن عباس عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما يروي عن ربه تعالى قال "إن الله كتب الحسنات والسيئات ثم بين ذلك فمن هم بحسنة فلم يعملها كتبها الله له عنده حسنة كاملة وإن هم بها فعملها كتبها الله عنده عشر حسنات إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة وإن هم بسيئة فلم يعملها كتبها الله عنده حسنة وإن هم بها فعملها كتبها الله عنده سيئة واحدة" ثم رواه مسلم عن يحيى بن يحيى عن جعفر بن سليمان عن الجعد أبي عثمان في هذا الإسناد بمعنى حديث عبدالرزاق زاد "ومحاها الله ولا يهلك على الله إلا هالك" وفي حديث سهيل عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال: جاء ناس من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فسألوه فقالوا إنا نجد في أنفسنا ما يتعاظم أحدنا أن يتكلم به قال "وقد وجدتموه؟" قالوا نعم قال "ذاك صريح الإيمان" لفظ مسلم وهو عند مسلم أيضا من طريق الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - به وروى مسلم أيضا من حديث مغيرة عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن عبدالله قال: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الوسوسة قال "تلك صريح الإيمان". وقال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس "وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله" فإنها لم تنسخ لكن الله إذا جمع الخلائق يوم القيامة يقول إني أخبركم بما أخفيتم في أنفسكم مما لم يطلع عليه ملائكتي فأما المؤمنون فيخبرهم ويغفر لهم ما حدثوا به أنفسهم وهو قوله "يحاسبكم به الله" يقول يخبركم وأما أهل الشك والريب فيخبرهم بما أخفوه من التكذيب وهو قوله "فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء" وهو قوله "ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم" أي من الشك والنفاق وقد روى العوفي والضحاك عنه قريبا من هذا. وروى ابن جرير عن مجاهد والضحاك نحوه وعن الحسن البصري أنه قال: هي محكمة لم تنسخ واختار ابن جرير ذلك واحتج على أنه لا يلزم من المحاسبة المعاقبة وأنه تعالى قد يحاسب ويغفر وقد يحاسب ويعاقب بالحديث الذي رواه عند هذه الآية قائلا: حدثنا ابن بشار حدثنا ابن أبي عدي عن سعيد بن هشام "ح" وحدثني يعقوب بن إبراهيم حدثنا ابن علية حدثنا ابن هشام قالا جميعا في حديثهما عن قتادة عن صفوان بن محرز قال: بينما نحن نطوف بالبيت مع عبدالله بن عمر وهو يطوف إذا عرض له رجل فقال يا ابن عمر ما سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول في النجوى ؟ قال سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول "يدنو المؤمن من ربه عز وجل حتى يضع عليه كنفه فيقرره بذنوبه فيقول له هل تعرف كذا فيقول رب أعرف مرتين حتى إذا بلغ به ما شاء الله أن يبلغ قال فإني قد سترتها عليك في الدنيا وإني أغفرها لك اليوم قال فيعطى صحيفة حسناته أو كتابه بيمينه وأما الكفار والمنافقون فينادى بهم على رءوس الأشهاد "هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربهم ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين" وهذا الحديث مخرج في الصحيحين وغيرهما من طرق متعددة عن قتادة به وقال ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا أبي حدثنا سليمان بن حرب حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد عن أبيه قال: سألت عائشة عن هذه الآية "وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله" فقالت: ما سألني عنها أحد منذ سألت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عنها فقالت: هذه مبايعة الله العبد وما يصيبه من الحمى والنكبة والبضاعة يضعها في يد كمه فيفقدها فيفزع لها ثم يجدها في ضبنته حتى إن المؤمن ليخرج من ذنوبه كما يخرج التبر الأحمر وكذا رواه الترمذي وابن جرير من طريق حماد بن سلمة به وقال الترمذي: غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديثه قلت وشيخه علي بن زيد بن جدعان ضعيف يغرب في رواياته وهو يروي هذا الحديث عن امرأة أبيه أم محمد أمية بنت عبدالله عن عائشة وليس لها عنها في الكتب سواه.

دائما أقول في نفسي عندما أفكر مثلك صدق الله و صدق رسوله لن يدخل الجنة أحد إلا برحمة الله سبحانه! المهم أختي لا تجعلي هذا العتاب يحبطك و يحزنك بل بالعكس إجعليه دافعا لك لمزيد الطاعات و التقرب إلى الله و اسألي الله الإخلاص و الهداية و الدعاء الدعاء! لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله! "قُلْ مَا يَعْبَأُ بِكُمْ رَبِّي لَوْلَا دُعَاؤُكُمْ فَقَدْ كَذَّبْتُمْ فَسَوْفَ يَكُونُ لِزَاماً" و أوصيك و نفسي بالقرآن الكريم حفظا و تدبرا لن نجد من دونه ملتحدا! كلام الله سبحانه! رحمة و هدى و شفاء و بشرى للمؤمنين...

----------


## أبوسعيد العباسي

فرج الله عنك 
إذكرك بشيء أذا صعب عليك الأحوال فقل:
اللهم لاسهل الا جعلته سهلا أنت تجعل الحزن إذا شءت سهلاً

----------


## درة مصونة

اللهم لا سهل إلا ماجعلته سهلا وأنت تجعل الحزن اذا شئت سهلا
بارك الله في الأخت الفاضلة وفي حرصها ومجاهدتها لنفسها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذة الردود التي تثلج الصدر 
و أعاننا الله جميعا على اصلاح نفوسنا فلا أشد من مجاهدة النفس ولا ألذ من النتائج التي نحصل عليها بعد مشقة 



حقا هناك فرق !!!

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

صدقتِ ما الذ النتائج الذي يحس بها الانسان بعد مشقة

فيجب على الانسان ان يتوكل وان لا يعجز فالاسلام يعيننا على مجاهدة انفسنا في اليوم 17 مرة وهي الخمس الصلوات التي نصليها يومياً فتعلمنا ضبط النفس وضبط الوقت وهذا كله راس مال الانسان وزبدة عمره.

بورك في الجميع.

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال البخاري رحمه الله تعالى في صحيحه: وقال ابن أبي مليكة : "أدركت ثلاثين من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كلهم يخاف النفاق على نفسه"، ويُذكر عن الحسن البصري رحمه الله قال:"ما خافه إلا مؤمن، ولا أمنه إلا منافق" انتهى. وقال عمر رضي الله عنه لحذيفة رضي الله عنه: "يا حذيفة نشدتك بالله هل ذكرني لك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنافقين" قال: "لا ولا أزكي بعدك أحداً"؛ وسئل الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى: ما تقول فيمن لا يخاف على نفسه النفاق؟ قال: " ومن يأمن على نفسه النفاق!؟".
أختي الكريمة أنت -إن شاء الله- مؤمنة، وأنت تخافين الله، وأما المنافق فهو كافر لا يخاف الله، وما تجدينه إنما هو وسوسة شيطان فاستعيذي بالله منه، قال تعالى: ((وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع العليم))، وإنما يريد بوسوسته تقنيطك من رحمة الله، حتى تقولي أنا هالكة، وأنا مصيري إلى النار، فترتكبي المحارم، وتصيري حقيقة هالكة، قال تعالى: ((ولا تيأسوا من رَوْح الله إنه لا ييأس من رَوْح الله إلا القوم الكافرون)).
ما تقومين به هو جهاد، وكلنا كذلك نجاهد الشيطان، فهو لا ييأس من وسوسته، ونحن لن نيأس -بإذن الله- من مجاهدته؛ وفي الحديث: ((*إِنَّ الشّيْطَانَ قَالَ: وَعِزّتِكَ يَا رَبّ، لا أَبْرَحُ أُغْوِي عِبَادَكَ، مَا دَامَتْ أَرْوَاحُهُمْ فِي أَجْسَادِهِمْ، فَقَالَ الرّبّ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى: وَعِزّتِي وَجَلالِي، لا أَزَالُ أَغْفِرُ لَهُمْ، مَا اسْتَغْفَرُونِي  )).*

----------


## أم كريم

*قال سفيان لابن أسباط: هل أبكاك يوما علم الله فيك قال بن أسباط رحمه الله: ما تركنى أنام قط  *

----------


## أم الباز

كلنا هذا الإنسان, لكنا متفاوتون!

----------


## خالد المفتاح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله, والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله, أما بعد؛

فأوصي نفسي وإياكم بثلاثة أمور, لعل الله يجعل فيها النفع بإذنه, إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم:

الأول: في قوله تعالى: { وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ ۚ إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ }.[هود:90], وقد روى ابن حجر في (الأمالي المطلقة) من حديث عقبة بن عامر أنه قال: ( أن رجلا قال: يا رسول الله, أحدنا يذنب الذنب! قال: "يُكتب عليه", قال: ثم يستغفر ويتوب! قال: "يُغفر له ويُتاب عليه", قال: ثم يعود فيُذنب! قال: "يُكتب عليه", قال: ثم يستغفر ويتوب! قال: "يُغفر له ويُتاب عليه, ولا يمل الله حتى تملوا").[حسن صحيح وله شواهد في الصحيحين]
فأكثروا من الاستغفار ما أمكنكم, وتوبوا إلى الله ما تذكرتم؛ فإن من مسالك إبليس أن يُقنِّط عباد الله من التوبة حتى يقول له: إلى متى تتوب ثم تعود ولو قُدّرت لك توبة لما عُدت للمعصية, فانتبهوا.

الثاني: في حديث أبي هريرة, أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أكثروا من ذكر هادم اللذات".[صححه الألباني], فإن الموت خير واعظ؛ يزهد الناس في الدنيا, ويحضهم على العمل بالعبادات والطاعات, رغبة بما عند الله وخوفا من غضبه وعقابه.

الثالث: الخشوع في الصلاة, ويتحصل ذلك بمعرفة دقائقها وأسرارها.. والمصنفات في ذلك كثيرة, أذكر منها: ( أسرار الصلاة ) لابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله تعالى, أرجو أن ينفع به اللهُ, كما نفعني به, (رابط التحميل):
_www.saaid.net/book/6/915.doc

والحمد لله رب العالمين._

----------


## أبو حذيفة الهلالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,أولا اسال الله ان يفرج كربك ويعيذك من شر نفسك ويلهمك رشدك ,,,بالتجربة أمرين ان شاء الله اذا حرصت عليهما تجتازي هذه المحنة باذن الله،،،قيام الليل وما أدراك ما قيام الليل,,,ثم كثرة الاستغفار اجعلي لك اورادا مكثفة في الاستغفار ترين النتيجة باذذن الله,,

----------

